# What should i buy for my 550d?!



## AlHarbi (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello there
im just new here so im wondering if u guys could help me :mrgreen:
I have a 550d and i just got the 55-250 lens and i already have a 18-55 
i also have metz 44 speedlite and of course a tripod 

what should i get more? i dont want something expensive
im just a beginner and i got attracted to macro photography so i decided to buy the kenko extension tube set + 50mm 1.8

other than that what should i buy more to complete my set

and there nothing specific because i shoot landscapes, cars, people, water drops, the city and small creatures and things like food or cans and bottles you know things for fun

and please with every suggestion tell me why and what is the lens best for exactly

THANK YOU !!!


----------



## AlHarbi (Aug 10, 2012)

any help guuuuuuuuys


----------



## matreox (Aug 10, 2012)

Get the 50mm f1.8, I love it, it practically lives on my camera.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 10, 2012)

get a camera bag to carry it all in. and some lens cleaning wipes. and a camera cleaning kit.  maybe some extra batteries too.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 10, 2012)

You could go out and take loads of pictures with what you have now. You will soon discover if anything more is needed. You have a pretty good setup.


----------



## 3Ddeath (Aug 10, 2012)

Fast primes are always a good buy, maybe the 85mm 1.8?

But ya, you really do have a good setup now! , this is were you choose to be a hobby photographer or a hobby photo equipment collector 

And I know how tempting collecting lenses can be, its so dam fun to buy a new lens!! I love that feeling!

I recently got the Rokinon 8mm fisheye manual lens, its a slow lens (f5.6+ to keep images sharp) but having a ton of fun playing around with it.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 10, 2012)

Two suggestions...as 3Ddeath stated,first, the 85mm/1.8 Canon EF prime lens--VERY nice lens, and one heck of a good value!!!! Seriously...good value!

Canon 35mm f/2. Nice, fairly-priced, GOOD focal length WITH wide-aperture for low light, SMALL, fornon-threatening use on people, easy to carry and stow.

USED lenses??? 28-105 maybe. 50/1.8 Canon EF is low-cost too. MY suggestions would be the 85, the 35, then the 50, in that order. Or, maybe the 35, then the 50, then the 85, in that order, Or, maybe the..well, you know! ANY of those three lenses would EACH bring significant capabilities to your set-up.


----------



## AlHarbi (Aug 10, 2012)

thank you all for ur help! i guess ill go with the 85mm, again thanks really appreciated ur help


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 10, 2012)

Buy a 50mm f/1.8 because its cheap but dont buy any other lenses.  Shoot more and figure out what your style/likes are.  Then you'll have a better idea of what you need.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 10, 2012)

What do you need? Or are you buying gear for the sake of buying gear? Gear for the sake of buying gear is fun, but chances are you aren't going to get what you really need. You need to figure out where you are lacking something and buy according to that. We could all tell you great things about all kinds of lenses, gizmo's, gadgets, programs, etc. But if you don't have a style that requires those things, they're kind of waste to you. 
A remote is quite handy.


----------



## AlHarbi (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks guys for ur help 

I'm thinking of selling my 18-55 and 55-250 and buying a 18-135 what do you think? or buying a 18-200


----------



## AlHarbi (Aug 11, 2012)

should i sell my 18-55 and take a 18-200 sigma?


----------



## AlHarbi (Aug 11, 2012)

isn't it better than having 18-55+55-250 and switching every minute? i mean does 18-55 + 55-250= 18-200 sigma? a walk around lense
that way ill have a 18-200 + 50mm1.8 + kenko extension tube set
soooo?


----------



## AlHarbi (Aug 11, 2012)

18-200 sigma or 18-135 canon


----------



## belial (Aug 11, 2012)

AlHarbi said:
			
		

> 18-200 sigma or 18-135 canon



Why? The 135 is basically kit quality with simply more range. And the sigma 18-200 isnt as good as the kit.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

When a lens covers a huge amount of zoom like the 18-200 it compromises on quality. There is a lot that goes into making a lens work and focus over the range of the zoom. Hence why prime lenses are the sharpest-there is no compromise. On a HUGE zoom like that there is huge compromise to match it. 
They are fair. OK for walk about and better than most cell phones, however I wouldn't put it up against the new iPhone 4s and expect it to perform better.


----------



## belial (Aug 16, 2012)

AlHarbi said:
			
		

> isn't it better than having 18-55+55-250 and switching every minute? i mean does 18-55 + 55-250= 18-200 sigma? a walk around lense
> that way ill have a 18-200 + 50mm1.8 + kenko extension tube set
> soooo?



I personally think having the two lenses is better than one lens to do it all. And you shouldn't be switching lenses every minute. Something I've been doing a lot myself is picking one lens to take with me on photo trips and concentrating on what I can see with that one lens. Youll get more interesting perspectives this way and will be thinking more about what you can do with how you can frame your subject with what you have and less about if you should change lenses or not. For this reason I'm soon upgrading to only prime lenses


----------



## mokster (Aug 17, 2012)

With my 550d i have these lenses

Tamron 28-75 f2.8 - Awesome lens, highly recomended
Canon 55-250 IS - Surprisingly good lens, need to work at it to get its best results
Canon 50mm f1.8 - Plasticy, cheap but an awesome little prime for the money, love this lens
Canon 70-200mm f4 l USM Non-IS - Wow, just wow this lens is stunning

Leaves a bit of a gap in my camera bag, next lens will either be the sigma 10-20 or the canon f1.8 85mm

Thats whats in my camera bag.  Did have the 18-55 kit lens, but that was sold as the tamron will always go on in place of it.


----------

